# horse heartache



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We have to put down one of our horses today and this was the best horse on the face of the earth. I've been around horses all my life and never ever seen or handled a horse that was this kind and well mannered. He was like a big friendly dog.

My wife trained him and loved him all his life hes 32 years old. I'll miss him dearly.

You only think you get attached to a dog you have for 10-12 years, this part of animal ownership really tears me up


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bob,
Really sorry to hear about your horse, I feel for you, that would be a hard thing to have to do.

Thoughts are with you and your Buddy.

take care

Ryan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

sorry for your loss.

my families thoughts and prayers are with you today.

T


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the loss!!!! Any animal is hard to put down like that.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. I haved owned about 9 different horses in my life it is just as painful as a dog.  My simpathy to your wife also.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Feel you, Bob. My wife & I each have a horse. Her's is pushing 24 and she's had him for 20 years. It will be a sad day when Tommy goes down...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bob,

Sorry for your loss. I have never heard of horse living that long. It would be incredibly hard to part with that companion.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I appreciate the kind words, thanks. I just had to say something about him this horse was just exceptional in every way. Its seems like I've had him my whole life.

Its been a tough year in this regard for me.

They say every man gets one great horse and one great dog, my great dog died a few months ago due to a vets error ( I can't even talk about it still) and now our horse.

Like I said above it sure is tough having animals sometimes.

The joy they bring me is something I cannot adequately express if there is an afterlife I hope they are there.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hang in there Bob! Our thoughts and prayers are with you...

Mike


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll say a prayer for you and your horse. sorry for your lose.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Bob, this is the part of animal ownership that is hard to deal with, hang in there.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Damn Bob, when it rains it pours eh? Sorry to hear about the continued losses 

I think you need to head north this fall and walk aimlessly through the prairie with me and Kobe (and your dogs of course!). Nothing soothes my soul more than a few jaunts in the field......hunting....it does a body/mind/soul good.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Mike, thanks

You're right about pouring,man its a lot of heartache owning animals sometimes.

I guess I'm too soft but I love mine like children.

On the up side, Go look at the DK GSP adoption thread on UJ I'm going to New York to get him. And I'm also getting a 2 1/2 year old horse from a friend she beautiful and he just can't handle her right now so hes giving it to my wife. I hope that helps her get over our old boy that just died.

I'll be horse training real regular for the next year. And my two Eps are really coming along well, the male will make a fine dog.

My five older shorthairs are really slowing down though its going to be a real sad couple years. I'll never keep a whole litter again I need to space out the heart breaks better.

If I get up there this year Ill find you :beer:

Thanks for the kind words


----------

